# Venustus and Zrock, male or female?



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

So I have a Venustus and Z-rock about 4" long now. I see a very very slight hint of blue on the venustus gills and the scales of the z-rock. Does this mean they are males? Can a female have a hint of blue on any part of their body?


----------



## chiuey (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone? =\ Let me rephrase the question more generally. If there is any visible hint of color on a 3-4" african cichlid, can we assume it is a male?


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

Here is a 3" Male (Pretty Sure) Venustus I picked up from the LFS yesterday.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

For the haps the females usually look pretty drab but I think for venustus they are blue, male looks like a giraffe.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

A Z Rock Lithobates should color up sooner, 4" is adult for them while 4" is still immature for Venustus.

Shine a flashlight on the fish, look for shiny blue in the cheeks and the dorsal fin. Both of these fish start to get a yellow blaze early, a least a trace, with males before they color up fully.


----------



## Luvindaspurs (Jun 6, 2017)

Zrock should be way more colored up at 4inches than what you are describing for a male. My only other thought would be possibly bigger more dominant in tank males keeping his colors down (if it is in fact a male)? Agreed with the venustus 3 inches is honestly too small to tell sex unless you're a pro at venting and still at 3" it's probably tough to tell. Probably didn't help much but that's my 2 cents lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree, the lithobates tends to be a timid hap and if intimidated by tank mates, may not show his best colors.


----------

